# I need applewood????



## smokyjeff (Mar 19, 2009)

_*I live in the city, Orange Co. California. I love the flavor of applewood and cant seem to be able to find it. Can anyone tell me where I might find some??*_


----------



## smokin' dick (Mar 19, 2009)

Well Jeff I am way over here on the right coast and we have a ton of orchards around which are a good place to get some. Personally I have two apple trees and two pear trees on my property so it's easy for me. So my first suggestion would be to go to a orchard and ask for some trimmings. They may just give you some.  If there are no orchards near by, there are many places on the web that sell apple, just Google  BBQ Wood and you will get some hits. Shipping can get expensive  so if there are any Grilling/smoking retail outlets around they may be your best bet. Good luck.


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 19, 2009)

Have you tried checking Craigslist for "firewood" in your area? They may advertise some different types of wood (i.e. cherry, apple, pecan, oak) for you to pickup.


----------



## davenh (Mar 20, 2009)

Jeff...I put a wanted ad out on craigslist for apple and cherry wood.

 Basically stated that I was looking for a small amount, maybe a small pile in the PU. Explained that I use it in my smoker and I was not a business. Willing to travel, cut and load it. Before I knew it I got a response with an offer from a fellow smoker willing to share a few logs out of his apple pile. Got another response and made a trade, full PU load of oak (had a few down trees in the yard) for a nice PU load of apple.

Another option is freecycle.org. Join a local group and post a want ad for some applewood. Offer to help clean or trim up some down apple trees. 

Good luck on your search 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 20, 2009)

Try your local Walmart and see if they can order some for you.  If not you could try Lowes or Home Depot and try them, though if they don't carry it you may need to try and order a case of it.  Best idea I have.
Good luck.


----------



## azrocker (Mar 20, 2009)

If you have a local Ace try them. I get wood there a lot but would also like a truck load. Freecycle sounds like a winner!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 20, 2009)

You didn't say if you were looking for chips or chunks, so you might try this OC vendor http://www.thewoodshedoc.com/main.html?src=/

This vendor sells both chips and chunks, and they are fast and reliabe and on the West coast http://www.barbecuewood.com/StoreFront.bok

Good luck my friend.


----------



## richp692 (Mar 20, 2009)

Try ebay! I used to buy it there before I met someone that owns an orchard.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 20, 2009)

Great link richoso, they sure offer quite a bit of different products, even several branding irons.
Was amazed at their wood selection... 
*[font="Trebuchet MS", Arial, Helvetica]Alder, Apple, Apricot, Birch, Cedar, Cherry, Grape, Hickory, Lemon, Maple, Mesquite, Nectarine, Orange, Peach, Pear, Pecan, Plum/Prune, and White Oak.[/font]*

Didn't know you could smoke with lemon wood, anyone ever try it?


----------



## mikey (Mar 20, 2009)

*Jeff, if you have a bbqs' galore within a reasonable distance, they carry it. There's one on the 5 fwy @ Valley View in Santa Fe Springs, Ca. 562-921-7141. I've located a guy on e-bay where I can get it in large quantitys to share with my boys.*


----------



## smokyjeff (Mar 24, 2009)

_*Thanks everybody for all the leads and tips. I've checked them out and now I have many options. Thanks again. I love this place
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*_


----------



## smokingscooby (Mar 24, 2009)

SmokyJeff, I buy mine on ebay. All different types pretty reasonable I think,considering there aren't too many apple trees in Chicago.
I get 35 lbs shipped for just under $30. Expensive part is shipping $20 of the  $30. Some will cut to your size. Good luck


----------

